# Android App for Tablets to help read your charts and patterns



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/6upf92l

I love this app! On my Samsung Galaxy tablet I can track my place on a chart, highlight text and bookmark my place. I also have it on my cell phone but of course it's easier to see on the bigger tablet. I generally don't pay for apps but this one is worth every penny of the $4.99 cost. An instructor I had in a lace class recommended it and it's been a huge help. Plus I always have my tablet with me anyway so I don't have to carry around papers, tapes, markers, etc.

I like to enlarge the chart and draw a text box frame around the row I'm on. You can choose what color you want the frame to be. As I move from row to row, I can move that text box. You can also highlight a row if you prefer but you can't move the highlight, you have to draw a new one each time...which works out pretty well if you have a pattern that calls for a stitch pattern on the WS, as in some lace designs. Such as RS rows in yellow, WS rows in pink.

I'm using it mainly on PDF patterns and charts but you can use it on any kind of PDF document. Since I learned to read charts I've translated some patterns from written directions to charts using Excel. Once the spreadsheet is saved as a PDF file, I can use it in the app.

Check out the website and watch the video.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That sounds fabulous. I just don't know how to get anything downloaded to my I-pad yet. Can't wait to find time to take the class because having all my patterns available is one of my top priorities for it. I'll be getting this one as soon as I know how. Thanks!!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

DeeKnits
Do you think this could be used on a Kindle Fire


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds fabulous. I just don't know how to get anything downloaded to my I-pad yet. Can't wait to find time to take the class because having all my patterns available is one of my top priorities for it. I'll be getting this one as soon as I know how. Thanks!!


I almost got an iPad but when I couldn't figure out how to do the simplest thing in the store, I figured I better stick with what I already knew! Good luck...I know you'll love it all once you 'graduate'!



cmbul said:


> DeeKnits
> Do you think this could be used on a Kindle Fire


I don't know anything about any of the Kindles, I have Nook readers. I guess it depends if it will read the Android/Honeycomb operating system. You could go to the Amazon store and look it up. If it's listed, it'll work.


----------



## sharnkay (Feb 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds fabulous. I just don't know how to get anything downloaded to my I-pad yet. Can't wait to find time to take the class because having all my patterns available is one of my top priorities for it. I'll be getting this one as soon as I know how. Thanks!!


I have an iPad and I use the neu.Annotate app to do the same thing to charts and patterns (in PDF format). Works like a charm.


----------



## GwenR (Dec 31, 2011)

Kindle Fire uses Android, so the app should work on it. I have a Fire I got for Christmas that is already so loaded with books, PDF Patterns and apps it is packed. I will check this new app out. Thanks.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just searched I pad. No luck. They do have something similar called PDF expert. It is 9.99. Seems like a great idea. I don't know if iwill purchase or not.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Just got it - I have nearly all my patterns on my Galaxy Tab as well, and this will be very nice to have. 

Thanks for the tip on using a text box and moving it - I highlighted part of the text and then found I couldn't un-highlight it.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Just searched I pad. No luck. They do have something similar called PDF expert. It is 9.99. Seems like a great idea. I don't know if iwill purchase or not.


There are thousands of iPad apps for eading PDF that are free - the neu.Annotate app is also free but allows you to make annotations.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Ipad stuff won't work on android and vica versa--- 2 totally different beasts I don't know about ipads but all I have to do is email a document to my Kindle


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Some apps are definitely worth paying for. This looks like one. THANKS


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Mmmmm, sounds interestings, it's worth a look. I have the Kindle Fire too, and I think you can read pdf files on it by emailing them. I haven't really looked into it, and I am not sure if you can highlight anything, but I might give it a try when I have time.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought it off Amazon for my Kindle Fire. But for the life of me, I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I just bought it off Amazon for my Kindle Fire. But for the life of me, I don't know how to use it.


If you go to the Android Maketplace, there's a video of how to do the various things. If that doesn't help, PM me and I'll try to walk you through the things I do on it.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I just bought it off Amazon for my Kindle Fire. But for the life of me, I don't know how to use it.


That's exactly why I didn't buy it. If you figure it out let me know.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use knitCompanion on my iPad. It cost $15.00, but it's amazing!

I also have PDF notes, which is free, but it doesn't keep track of where I left off on my multiple WIPs for me; I have to leave a note on it when I stop.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

kathiba194 said:


> Frogsong said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought it off Amazon for my Kindle Fire. But for the life of me, I don't know how to use it.
> ...


I finally figured it out. It does work on the Kindle Fire. What happened is I was emailing my PDF's to my Kindle with the word convert in the subject line to convert them to I think Kindles Mobi format. If you just sent the PDF's to your Kindle as PDF's without converting, then it works.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> kathiba194 said:
> 
> 
> > Frogsong said:
> ...


Thank you so much. Bought it today. It is great.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

you really don't need any extra software--- just email it to your Fire. Look in your user's manual it is easy to do I promise


----------



## yarnieblarney (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link to RepliGo. I love having my patterns on the Nook, but I also love lace and color work and found the charts hard to follow. I downloaded RepliGo and it worked perfectly and easily. I do believe you've added a boost to my already happy knitting life.


----------



## annasu (Feb 1, 2012)

The gaming experience would be enhanced if the scenery was better. It is not too real estate but the game has just enough realism to make you feel in your element, though the pixel density and colors seem to have remained unchanged from the previous version. We just hoped that the real estate would have been better rendered to enhance the gaming experience, but then some have argued that more refined visuals would have made the game out of character with its theme.


----------

